# marble pastry board



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

i am going to get a marble pastry board and am trying to decide what size to get. i have a place that i can get one of whatever size i choose for a decent price, but i dont know what is the best size for general use. i dont want one to small, but i also dont want one too large it becomes to heavy. 

what size do most of you have? and also, what are your thoughts on marble vs. granite?

any help would be great, thanks!

ilse


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Frankly, I prefer to roll out dough on a wood table top. If it's the non-stick thing you're after, go for a sil-pat silicone mat.

Marble is just a big hunk of stone--a very soft stone at that. (read: scratches easily) If it's thin--say around 1/2 inch thick, it's prone to cracking if your table/counter top isn't dead flat--or if you drop it. Some people glue thin marble pieces to 3/4" thick pieces of plywood to combat this.

If you want to refrigerate marble, remember it sweats when you take it out, so you'll be flouring it like crazy.

Why are marble table tops always featured in snooty pastry shops? Two reasons. One is that a professional marble topped pastry counter/table is very heavy, it's rock-solid. Nothing worse than having a wobbly table shimmy and squirm on you when you're rolling out dough. However most professional bakers prefer a heavy wood table.

The second reason is that marble tops are good for sugar and chocolate work, sugar syrups, sugar work, and caramel won't stick to it, neither will chocolate. It is ideal for chocolate since it's just a huge hunk of stone-- a heat sink if you will, it absorbs heat from chocolate, which is important if you temper chocolate the old fashioned--"tabliering" way.

Meh. I'd spend my money on a few good silpats and trot down to the tile store to get some marble tile off-cut when I get the hankering for sugar or chocolate work. True the pieces may be smaller, but they'll fit in your fridge/ freezer.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Along the lines of the chocolate and sugar work that foodpump mentioned, the reading I have done recently suggests an 18" x 18" marble is good size.

When I had my bakery, I was given a large slab of marble that was 1" thick and roughly 32" x 32" as best I recall. It was supposed to be the "ideal thing for pie doughs and biscuits". I tried it and didn't like it. As foodump noted, I much preferred a heavy, solid, wood table. I gave the marble slab to someone else.

Try cutting a piece of cardboard 18" x 18" and lay it on your counter top and see if it seems an appropriate size to work with.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

"ilse" I have a round marble surface just the right size for making pie crusts and making other pastries. It is adequate for a home use kitchen, 17" in diameter and about 1/2" thick. It is a nice size for handling...such as putting into the fridge to make it a really cold work surface. Never had any trouble with maintenance!

My DH picked it up (cheap) at a local yard-sale. Previously it had been the top of a table and in perfect condition (no flaws). I treat it with respect and very carefully to make sure it stays that way. However, should you get a scratch on marble, it can easily be polished out. Just dont use sharp instruments for cutting that would put a severe gouge on it. 

Perhaps you can find something at a reasonable price at a yard, or garage, sale.


----------

